# Solved: Unable to get apps, cannot download the latest version of iTunes..Please Help



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

*Good morning,*

*I have the original iPad and the latest version of iTunes 5.1.1 in installed. I'm trying to download a few new apps and I'm getting a message saying that I need to download the latest version of iTunes (7.0?) in order to install the apps. When I sync my iPad to my computer (Windows) it shows that my version is up to date.*

*I'm not sure why this is happening or if this is a common issue. *

*If anyone can tell me what I need to do so that I can download the apps that I need I would really appreciate it.*

*Thank you in advance,*
*Sasha *


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand those version numbers. I'm on Windows 7 right now and my iTunes version is 12.0.1.26.

In my experience Apps don't care about a version of iTunes; they care about (are compatible with) the version of iOS. Are you sure that your situation is not that the Apps require at least iOS 7 but the original iPad supports nothing later than iOS 5.1.1?


----------



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Hi TerryNet,

I looked into it and you are absolutely right. All of the Apps that I was trying to download required iOS7. It had nothing to do with the version of iTunes. I did find other Apps that were supported by my iPad which is good.

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it. Love this site !!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

I'm still hanging on to an older iPod Touch and encounter that same situation with some Apps.


----------

